# Large nodes/excessive branching



## Winehaus (Jan 8, 2013)

So I was out pruning a vineyard today and noticed some vines with very large nodes and they seemed to branch more than normal(at least to me). It was very spotty throughout the rows. This was a mix between vines planted this past year and some the year before. They were all in grow tubes.
















These vines are Melody but I also had the same problem in my personal vineyard with my vines. I have about 10 varieties but it seemed to happen to the vinifera more than the natives. Mine was also spotty, one cab would look like a small bush while the one next to it focused on a couple leaders and grew long.

I can elaborate more if it helps and get more pictures later in the week. I just wanted to see if anyone knew what this was. I'm guessing excessive nutrients because mine is in a old sheep pen but the vineyard I got the pictures from was an old pasture and by the looks of it and lack of growth on the vines I would guess its lacking.


----------



## bob1 (Jan 18, 2013)

My cabs did the same thing. I thought it was because strong storms we had damaged the tips causing them to split out and get "bushy"


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2013)

A lot of vines will grow like that also if fed on by rabbits and deer. It forces the laterals to grow when the tips have been lost. Just prune like normal and they should grow out of it.


----------



## Winehaus (Jan 18, 2013)

This year in Kansas we barely got a sprinkle so it wasn't storms. Rabbits could be it but I'm just surprised they made it past my fortress. I have planted in an old sheep pen and we reinforced the fence with another run of barbed wire at 7 feet and chicken wire at the bottom. They are crafty and I'm sure they got very hungry so that has to be it since it was mainly on the row next to the fence. The problem at work is that they had grow tubes. They weren't put on until I showed up in late may so it was probably damaged before then. I will keep an eye out this spring.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 19, 2013)

Barbed wire at 7' to keep rabbits out??? what kind of rabbits do you have out there???


----------



## Deezil (Jan 19, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Barbed wire at 7' to keep rabbits out??? what kind of rabbits do you have out there???



No time to feed it a carrot, grab the saddle!


----------



## BobR (Jan 20, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Barbed wire at 7' to keep rabbits out??? what kind of rabbits do you have out there???



 Thanks for giving me a good morning laugh Doug!


----------



## ColdClimateWines (Jan 20, 2013)

I generally compost my rows with chicken manure. I usually order a rear or two ahead and mix my apple mash and turn the pile to help reduce the overall nitrogen. The first year of this practice, though I did not let it sit for a year and applied the compost in the spring, about six months after getting the compost. It assays as 18% nitrogen.

Well did I ever get the longest internode growth, bushy side growth and more vigor that even I would want. I had many Frontenac bull canes that grew 40 to sixty feet. After that first year is when I started to work to reduce the nitrogen. This year I will not compost but will try a fish emulsion that assays as 2-2-2. My research indicates that salt water fish and seaweed especially is a good method to get trace minerals to the soil and plants.


----------



## Winehaus (Jan 20, 2013)

You would be amazed at how high these rabbits jump out here! The deer are one thing but I still haven't figured out how to keep these buggers away


----------



## BobR (Jan 21, 2013)

Ha, now that's a rabbit!


----------

